# Why does Google Look like this in web browser!?



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

forever now, when I got my milestone x aka droid x, my google webpages look like this, totally unusable, anyone know how to fix this!? its horrible!
View attachment 918


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Try a different browser.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is enable JavaScript checked?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> Is enable JavaScript checked?


 Yes, and yes I have tried all browsers!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

screen cap your settings and post them


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

is Load Images set to "off"?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried going into the stock browser settings and choose the option to reset to default settings?


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Does it happen via wifi as well?

Swyped from my Droid X.


----------



## shakabra (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like your browser is spoofing it's user agent. Open your browser and go to settings. Scroll to the bottom where you'll see user agent. Make sure it is set to "Android". Hope this helps. Aloha.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

MBc08GT: No it is set to on
razorloves: Yes
Jwellington: Yes
shakbra: did that already thanks though for the suggestion

Here are the settings someone requested, again this happens on any browser that I use.
View attachment 957


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

just curious what do you have "display flash content" set to to?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

try going to www.google.com/ncr and see what it looks like


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> try going to www.google.com/ncr and see what it looks like


went to google.com/ncr looks exactly the same, what is the website anyways?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

google with no country redirect. damn thought it might work


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

does like google.ca or google.co.uk work?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> google with no country redirect. damn thought it might work


haha thanks for trying, its so weird I have never seen this happen on a phone :/


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> does like google.ca or google.co.uk work?


Surprisingly YES!

Edit: does this mean I have to use Google Canada or Google UK all the time haha


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

lol WIN! this is really odd tho


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> lol WIN! this is really odd tho


Semi-WIN! gotta have the good ol USA google haha


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

lol were getting there


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmm... images blocked on a specific domain? hosts file?


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

turn landscape only off


----------

